# Bring or Rent towels at Aquatica?



## lisagirl88

If we rented towels at Aquatica and were on and off rides all day how would we keep track of them(or how would other not purposefully or accidentally take them) if they are all the same?  I don't really want to take beach towels, but it seems like if we took our own they would be easier to keep track of.


----------



## NauroraJbelle

We were there a few weeks ago and rented.  They told us to keep them in our lockers!!  Which we did.  You can not keep track of them if you don't and I think they would be taken by other people.  

Jeanne


----------



## bas71873

We brought out own and rented a locker to keep all of our stuff in all day....shoes, wallets, refillable cups, etc.


----------



## mieuxmew

How much is a locker rental?

Can a seaworld refillable cup be used?  I believe it is 99 cents per refill?

Thanks


----------



## bas71873

mieuxmew said:


> How much is a locker rental?
> 
> Can a seaworld refillable cup be used?  I believe it is 99 cents per refill?
> 
> Thanks





YES, the refillable cup can be used.   We brought ours from home (BG Williamsburg and used them at both Aquatica and SW).


I don't remember exactly how much the lockers were.  I want to say $15 for the day and then you got $5 back when you returned the key at days end.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

mieuxmew said:


> How much is a locker rental?
> 
> Can a seaworld refillable cup be used?  I believe it is 99 cents per refill?
> 
> Thanks



Yep, you can use that SW refillable cup at AQ  .

Lockers are $12 small or $15 large:

http://www.aquaticabyseaworld.com/ParkInfo.aspx

If you are planning on renting towels and renting a locker, I think the cabana rentals can become VERY affordable.  For $99 in low season, you get the private cabana rental for the day, a large locker (located in the cabana), 8 rental towels, 12 bottles of Dasani water, and 20% off any of your purchases throughout the day.  That's $32 worth of towels, $30 worth of water, $15 for your locker all covered PLUS an awesome cabana.  Worth a look! (of course, prices are higher during peak seasons, but do the math and see if might be worth it to you).


----------



## lisagirl88

OP here, just back from our trip.  I wish I would have taken beach towels for all of us.  EVERYONE just left beach towels on chairs and came and went.  We took two of our own beach towels and left those as well as shoes and sweatshirts on our chairs and no one touched them.  Everyone around us seemed to do this as well.  We did rent a large locker to put our bags with our valubles and paid $15 for this, but got back $5 in cash when we returned the key.


----------



## CarolAnnB

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Yep, you can use that SW refillable cup at AQ  .



Is the opposite true?  We are going to Aquatica before SW so I was wondering if AQ sells refillable mugs that we can use at SW.  I am guessing it would work both ways.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

CarolAnnB said:


> Is the opposite true?  We are going to Aquatica before SW so I was wondering if AQ sells refillable mugs that we can use at SW.  I am guessing it would work both ways.



Yes.  We purchased a refillable popcorn bucket from Aquatica on our August trip, and they specifically pointed out that it was not only refillable at AQ, but also at SW for 99 cents each time  .


----------



## CarolAnnB

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Yes.  We purchased a refillable popcorn bucket from Aquatica on our August trip, and they specifically pointed out that it was not only refillable at AQ, but also at SW for 99 cents each time  .



Good to know ~ thanks!


----------



## tink20

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Yes.  We purchased a refillable popcorn bucket from Aquatica on our August trip, and they specifically pointed out that it was not only refillable at AQ, but also at SW for 99 cents each time  .



Do you know if you have the dining plan, can you get popcorn for a snack?  If you can't and we get the refillable popcorn bucket at A or SW, can you also use it a BG?


----------

